# Reader Reviews â€“ Prizes to be won



## TomC (Feb 16, 2012)

Starting in this monthâ€™s edition of Golf Monthly (May cover date) there will be a page for reader equipment reviews and a page for reader course reviews.

There are some fantastic prizes to be won including American Golf vouchers and FootJoy shoes if your review is picked to feature in the magazine.

To be in with a chance of winning simply go to the â€˜Post a Reviewâ€™ section of the forum and post your review, or email in your review to golfmonthly@ipcmedia.com and tell us about a recent piece of equipment you have purchased or a course you have played.

Make the review around 200 words in length.

Good Luck!


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 16, 2012)

oops, no one mentioned 200 words previously 

may have to edit my course review if that's the case


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2012)

I did two course reviews in Jan do they count?


----------



## Piece (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for my vouchers for a review I did. Much appreciated! :thup:


----------



## TobyRich1928 (Apr 28, 2012)

Was told my review was picked but havent got my voucher yet, was told this about 2 weeks ago, am i being optimistic on timings?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 28, 2012)

Piece said:



			Thank you for my vouchers for a review I did. Much appreciated! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

A little optimistic, my review was in last months magazine and I was told 2 weeks before that and have not received mine yet.


----------



## Piece (Apr 28, 2012)

GB72 said:



			A little optimistic, my review was in last months magazine and I was told 2 weeks before that and have not received mine yet.
		
Click to expand...

It was around three weeks from being told that I received.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 28, 2012)

Must have been an issue with the first lot of reviews that were printed as I do not think that anyone who featured in last months mag have received theirs.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 28, 2012)

ive received my 50 squid but havent seen my review printed,:whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Apr 28, 2012)

Â£50 in my hip pocket too. Cheers GM/AG, top prize.


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Â£50 in my hip pocket too. Cheers GM/AG, top prize.
		
Click to expand...

I got a shirt from the first lot printed in the mag and now had a Â£200 AG voucher for next months mag.

horah for GM


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			now had a Â£200 AG voucher for next months mag.
		
Click to expand...

Â£200????? What did you review? Sex with Cheryl Cole????


----------



## richart (May 21, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Â£200????? What did you review? Sex with Cheryl Cole????


Click to expand...

Â£100 a minute, not bad.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 23, 2013)

Are equipment reviews limited to this year's gear?

Only asking because i have been buying quite a lot older (ie pre 2012) clubs recently.

Thanks


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 30, 2014)

Are prizes still recieved for a review as i had my review of the Ping Toledo trousers published in this months mag but did not recieve anything.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			Are prizes still recieved for a review as i had my review of the Ping Toledo trousers published in this months mag but did not recieve anything.
		
Click to expand...

Yours is in the forum section, you get nothing for that other than seeing your name in the mag, i should know they have used a few of mine last year in that section and didn't get anything.

It has to be in the review section


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm considering doing a review on a fitting service I'm attending Friday, it's at one of your top pics from last months mag Golf Studios. 

Would that count?


----------



## Sats (Nov 10, 2014)

I've submitted a couple of reviews via email and have heard nothing since.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 11, 2014)

hi sats
we havent run the reader reviews page for a while so are quite backed up with reviews


----------



## Sats (Nov 11, 2014)

MikeH said:



			hi sats
we havent run the reader reviews page for a while so are quite backed up with reviews
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mike, 

Thank you for replying; is there any plans to reinstate the readers review? Are presubmitted reviews going to be published? I would like to see the return of it as I enjoyed reading the reviews and  I also enjoyed writing the reviews, plus the added bonus of being able to have some vouchers for AM made it more sweeter.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 11, 2014)

Sats said:



			Hi Mike, 

Thank you for replying; is there any plans to reinstate the readers review? Are presubmitted reviews going to be published? I would like to see the return of it as I enjoyed reading the reviews and  I also enjoyed writing the reviews, plus the added bonus of being able to have some vouchers for AM made it more sweeter.
		
Click to expand...

TBC!


----------



## Sats (Nov 11, 2014)

MikeH said:



			TBC!
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed!


----------

